# Ubers New Insurance Scam



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

4 cents a mile!?!?! WTF! Your car insurance is WAY cheaper then that if you selected the same insurance coverage. I do 1,200 miles a week, so that's $48 or $192 monthly.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Have you bothered to read the actual information? How much of that 1,200 miles is actual miles during periods 2 & 3? So if the period 2 & 3 miles of that 1,200 is actually only 780 then multiply that by .0375 equals $29.25 per week for $1,000,000 in accident medical coverage and $500 weekly disability and death and survivor benefits equals $126.75 monthly which is quite reasonable.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Have you bothered to read the actual information? How much of that 1,200 miles is actual miles during periods 2 & 3? So if the period 2 & 3 miles of that 1,200 is actually only 780 then multiply that by .0375 equals $29.25 per week for $1,000,000 in accident medical coverage and $500 weekly disability and death and survivor benefits equals $126.75 monthly which is quite reasonable.


The same coverage is way cheaper throught your auto insurance and if you have full coverage it's already included! Lol! It's okay though, go for the carrot at the end of the stick. The behavioral modification scientists that Uber employs have no clue what they are doing, neither do any of the teams of system design specialists and corporate "partners" they have.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Oilking said:


> The same coverage is way cheaper throught your auto insurance and if you have full coverage it's already included! Lol! It's okay though, go for the carrot at the end of the stick. The behavioral modification scientists that Uber employs have no clue what they are doing, neither do any of the teams of system design specialists and corporate "partners" they have.


Um, maybe, just maybe, you need to read your auto insurance policy? Most personal auto insurance policies that have MEDICAL (must be purchased as part of the policy) are capped at $50,000 and do not include a disability or death benefit nor survivor benefits.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Um, maybe, just maybe, you need to read your auto insurance policy? Most personal auto insurance policies that have MEDICAL (must be purchased as part of the policy) are capped at $50,000 and do not include a disability or death benefit nor survivor benefits.


Sure every State is different with requirements, but there are addons that can be purchased. I got whats being offered here 2 weeks ago for substantially cheaper non milage based price.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oilking said:


> Ubers New Insurance Scam


Scam? Yes.
New? No.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber’s insurance covers you while on the job. Your regular car insurance will not (PIP)... Especially if you do not have the ride share endorsement.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Then they shouldn't be taking it from your already meager earnings.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Oilking said:


> Then they shouldn't be taking it from your already meager earnings.


They used to pay drivers the additional cost, even if not opted in. Then they stopped paying at some point. I do not recall when.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

30c - 4c = 26c

in a year it will be 14% of your per mile earnings (assuming uber follows lyft's lead in the paycut, no reason to see them NOT do it)


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Uber's insurance covers you while on the job. Your regular car insurance will not (PIP)... Especially if you do not have the ride share endorsement.


Please take some time to fully read what insurance Uber/Lyft provide. You will learn that Uber/Lyft provided insurance is for 3rd party liability and passenger. The ONLY time YOU as the driver are covered is Uber\Lyft Uninsured\Underinsured coverage.



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

How are they providing insurance. No evidence that it is approved by the state ins regulators


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oilking said:


> View attachment 353106
> 
> 
> 4 cents a mile!?!?! WTF! Your car insurance is WAY cheaper then that if you selected the same insurance coverage. I do 1,200 miles a week, so that's $48 or $192 monthly.


Anyone offering that same coverage for cheaper ?


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone offering that same coverage for cheaper ?


Progressive depending on your particular driving history and length of time with them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone offering that same coverage for cheaper ?


DD gives it for free. All drivers automatically enrolled.

Occupational Accident Policy FAQ

We recognize you can offer your delivery services on a variety of different platforms. DoorDash is committed to enhancing Dashers' economic security while preserving the openness and flexibility our platform provides.

What is covered under the occupational accident policy?


If you suffer an injury while making a delivery with DoorDash, you may be eligible for coverage.
Dashers do not need to sign up or enroll for occupational accident insurance. There are no premiums, deductibles, or co-pays.
Occupational accident insurance offers several important protections for Dashers involved in covered accidents:
Medical expenses: Up to $1,000,000 with no deductible or co-pay
Disability payments: Up to $500 a week
Survivors payments: Up to $150,000 for eligible dependents


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

can the money spent on this insurance plan be deducted as a tax write off?



Oilking said:


> Then they shouldn't be taking it from your already meager earnings.


Funny you say that. When it was originally introduced Uber gave drivers a raise to pay for it. They had the choice of the insurance or a .038 cent per mile raise.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber is offering drivers payday loans and now driving insurance. Looks like they are preparing a platform to show the government that they have all these benefits and drivers are not taking advantage of them.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Supplemental insurance costs 4 cents a mile? I thought everything that had to do with Uber was free and didn't cost anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oilking said:


> Progressive depending on your particular driving history and length of time with them.


With $500.00 a week " AFLAC" style income insurance ?

( please note : Melania Trump 2005 AFLAC COMMERCIAL.)

( notice there are Always multiple " edges" to my posts ?)



KK2929 said:


> Uber is offering drivers payday loans and now driving insurance. Looks like they are preparing a platform to show the government that they have all these benefits and drivers are not taking advantage of them.


Uber will " PRIVATIZE" GOVERNMENT BENEFIT PROGRAMS . . .

COMING SOON - UBER CHEESE !

DELIVERED TO YOUR SECTION UBER HOUSING !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If you actually READ the policy, it is very limiting. Your chances of getting to the million or getting survivor benefits are much less than you think due to the restrictions.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If you have an accident on the third monday of the month and have a blonde passenger in the front seat and its between 12 am and 12 15 am and the there are 12 pink elephants crossing in the middle of a one way street you might be covered, but you must submit dashcam evidence to collect.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Guys, I think most of you don't realize that Ubers insurance doesn't cover you, only third parties....people other than you, in an accident.

I just found this out when reading the details and decided to sign up for this just in case. 

Obviously if you have an accident and can prove it's not your fault then the other parties insurance will pay for your medical bills or if you carry actual rideshare endorsements then your own insurance would pay but if not then it might he best to get this just to be sure.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

In NY you are covered by no fault anytime the app is on so you do have Pip. The only thing you are not covered for in stage 1 is collision.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> In NY you are covered by no fault anytime the app is on so you do have Pip. The only thing you are not covered for in stage 1 is collision.


Yeah... Hahaha good luck getting James River to cover a damn thing... I don't care what Uber says... Seen too many horror stories...


----------

